# cripter un fichier



## raffi (9 Mai 2000)

est il possible à la manière d' un criptage de polices d' attribuer une clé à un ou des dossier sur un CD ou un disque


----------



## JackSim (9 Mai 2000)

Depuis MacOS 9, il est possible de crypter un fichier par la commande "Encoder" des menus contextuels dans le Finder. Malheureusement, cette option n'est disponible ni pour les dossiers, ni pour les disques.

D'autres logiciels permettent des telles fonctions. Par exemple, on peut attribuer un mot de passe à une archive StuffIt qui sera requis pour la décompresser.


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2000)

le meilleur logiciel pour crypter et proteger des disques, c'est FileGuard.


----------

